
Pleo creator Ugobe files for bankruptcy - peter123
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/04/26/pleo-creator-ugobe-files-for-bankruptcy/
======
mynameishere
_In its bankruptcy filing, Ugobe reported assets of $1.6 million, including
$1.5 million in machinery to make Pleo in Hong Kong, and liabilities of $3.6
million._

Wow. Chicken feed. And yet the billions that exploded with Lehman probably
upset fewer vacation plans.

------
dmix
Looks like their website is already down and parked. Amazon only has 4 left,
better hurry.

Thats a shame, I was planning on by my nephew a robotic toy this summer and
Pleo was the only one that he probably wouldn't have broken within a month. I
was hoping he'd treat it more like a pet then he would with a humanoid robot.

------
peter123
Recession is killing a lot of cool but unnecessary innovations.

